# Warum startet Reason in Kombination mit Cubase nicht?



## Crashtestdummy (19. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

wenn ich Cubase SX starte und danach Reason 3.0 bekomme ich nur das Startbild von Reason zu sehen. Ich muß das Prog dann über den Taskmanager beenden.

Woran liegt das? Wie kann ich das ändern?

Ich vermute ja das liegt am ASIO-Treiber. Als Soundkarte nutze ich ne SoundBlaster Audigy 2 ZS.

Ich habe genügend Ideen die endlich mal aufgenommen werden möchten! ;-)


----------



## Pianoman (19. Juni 2005)

Hi.
Ich hab vor kurzem mit Cubase angefangen und mich dementsprechend oft durch Infos und Foren gequält.
Irgendwo erinnere ich mich aufgeschnappt zu haben (Frag mich bitte nur nicht mehr nach der Quelle    ), daß Cubase eine Art Exclusivrecht auf die Audiokarte in Anspruch nimmt, und daß man das angeblich über die Programmeinstellungen ändern kann. Vielleicht hat hier noch jemand genauere Infos ... wie gesagt ich bin noch Anfänger 

Grüzze!


----------



## laCrizz (20. Juni 2005)

Hab da was gefunden was dir unter Umständen helfen könnte (von homercording.de) :
*
Priorität von Cubase SX verändern*
Wer Cubase parallel mit anderen Programmen betreiben will, stößt oft auf zwei Probleme: Entweder benötigt Cubase zu viel Prozessorleistung, so dass das andere Programm nur schleppend läuft. Oder die Sache ist umgedreht: Antiviren-Software, WWW-Clients oder was-auch-immer provizieren Cubase zu längeren Aussetzern und Wartezeiten.
Wer unter Windows 2000/XP auf STRG+ALT+ENTF drückt, gelangt in den Task-Manager. Unter der Registriertkarte sind alle aktiven Prozesse aufgelistet. Man kann nun auf den Prozess "Cubasesx.exe" mit der rechten Maustaste klicken und bei "Priorität festlegen" die gewünschte Priorität festlegen. Eine Erhöhung der Priorität von Cubase SX macht das Programm schneller, aber auch "exklusiver", so dass sich andere Programme hinten in die Schlange anstellen müssen.
Eine Erniedrigung der Priorität ist dann sinnvol, wenn man während der langen Mixdown-Zeit von Cubase SX andere Aufgaben erledigen will.

Vielleicht hilft dir das mit deinem Reasonproblem....


----------



## liquidbeats (20. Juni 2005)

Crashtestdummy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich Cubase SX starte und danach Reason 3.0 bekomme ich nur das Startbild von Reason zu sehen. Ich muß das Prog dann über den Taskmanager beenden.


 
 Grüß dich, darf ich Fragen wie Lange du wartest bis du Reason über diese Brutale art Beendest?
 Was hast du für ein System (Daten) das Reason kalte Beine bekommt wen Cubase geöffnet ist?

 Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber es ist möglich Cobase und Reason zu verbinden (wie gesagt bin mir nicht sicher).


 Gruß


----------



## laCrizz (20. Juni 2005)

Noch so am Rande: Nutzt du ReWire mit Cubase? Wenn ja, in welcher Reihenfolge startest du die ganzen Sachen? Und was hast du für nen Prozessor im Rechner. Nicht dass einfach nur der Prozessor schlapp macht. Solls auch geben ^^


----------



## Crashtestdummy (20. Juni 2005)

Hi,

erst mal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten!

@ laCrizz:

An der Priorität (und somit ja am schwachen System) dürfte es nicht liegen. Cubase steht auf "Hoch", Reason auf "Normal".

Dann mal kurz zur Hardware:

AMD Athlon 3,2 GHz
1 GB DDR
400 GB Speicher (2x 200 GB im RAID 0 Verbund)
GeForce 6800 GT (hab da 2 Bildschirme angestöpselt um nicht immer zwischen Cubase und Reason umschalten zu müssen, wenn's endlich wieder funktioniert.)
Naja und halt die Soundblaster Audigy 2 ZS.

Also an der Hardware kann´s echt nicht liegen. Ich möchte noch darauf hinweisen, ich bin was Cubase & Co angeht noch ein blutiger Anfänger. Also bitte langsam tippen. ;-)

@ liquidbeats:

Also ich hab's jetzt nochmal ausprobiert......und nach 5 Minuten abgebrochen. Wegen fehlender "Rückmeldung". Sorry wenn ich so "brutal" zu Reason bin, aber das Ding will nicht anders. ;-)

Ich hatte auf meinem alten 1,8 GHz P4 fast die selbe Software drauf, das ging da richtig fix!

@ laCrizz nochmal:

Also ich starte immer erst Cubase, warte brav bis es fertig ist und klick dann erst auf Reason. Rewire nutze ich, also zumindest glaub ich das. *rotwerd* Wie check ich das? Was wäre die Alternative zu ReWire?

Kann es nicht doch am Treiber liegen? Ich trau diesem Ding einfach nicht. *g*


----------



## laCrizz (20. Juni 2005)

An deiner Hardware dürfte das echt nicht liegen. Da hab ich nen schlechteren Prozessor ;D . Wenn dein Reason als ReWire läuft müsste das bei deinen Cubaseeinstellungen bei den Geräten vertreten sein. Wenn alles nichts mehr hilft einfach mal runterschmeissen und neu installieren den ganzen Kram. Alternative zum ReWire falls es trotzdem nicht läuft? Die Programme nie gleichzeitig laufen lassen? Kanns ja auch net sein. Vielleicht kann ich noch irgendwo anders was erlesen...


----------



## Crashtestdummy (21. Juni 2005)

Guten Morgen,

also Reason ist über ReWire mit Cubase verbunden.
Reason ist sogar ein eigener Menüpunkt unter "Geräte". Wenn ich dort allerdings die Kanäle aktiviere, obwohl Reason nicht gestartet ist, bekomme ich Fehlermeldungen.
Ist das ok? Also weil ich Reason eben nicht gestartet habe.
Andersrum kann ich es leider noch nicht ausprobieren.


----------



## dj-digger (2. Juli 2005)

Bin auch noch ein blutiger Anfänger, aber ich habe das selbe Problem!

Entweder startet Reason 2.5 gar nicht mehr und bleibt beim Startbildschirm hängen oder schreibt

```
Can not open Rewire 2 System
Please make sure you have the right ReWire version installed.
```

Die Rewire.dll im C:\Winnt\System und System32 zeigt mir Version 1.4.7.74 an. Kann mir da einer helfen oder eine neuere DLL schicken. Google hat mich im Stich gelassen und Neuinstall brachte auch keine Punkte!


----------



## ahykes (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo!

Das geht so :


1.) Starte Cubase
2.) Mach eine neue Spur für Reason und starte dann das Instrumenten -Fenster und klicke auf Reason.
3.) Reason startet automatisch.. du darfst das nicht gleich direkt aufmachen, da Reason nur als Slave arbeiten kann...


----------

